# Programmas / Software >  ITV no apollo.lv

## defs

Tagad jautājums par linux ubuntu 9.04. TV iet normali no win ar win media player,bet iekš ubuntu 9.04 esošais standarta player negrib lasīt TV.Uzinstalēju ari VLC,kurš arī negrib lasīt televīziju. Varbūt es daru kaut ko nepareizi? Vai varbūt iekš ubuntu jāinstalē vēl kāds cits player? Paldies!

----------


## Vinchi

Parasti jau šķiet ka ar Mplayer varēja skatīties tiešraides internetā.
Vēl man šķiet vajadzēja arī kaut kādus kodekus.

----------


## Delfins

kas ir iekš LOG-iem?
uz windows ar VLC iet ?
KMPlayer?

http://flavor8.com/index.php/2005/10/22 ... yer-linux/

----------


## defs

Uz win arī ar VLC neiet,bet viss iet ar Win media.Mēģinaju iekopet adresi iekš VLC,arī bez panakumiem/tas intereses pēc/.Ar KM player neesmu provejis,tūlīt pamēģināšu.

----------


## WildGun

Jamie tak raksta, ka iTV var redzēt TIKAI no IE, un TIKAI ar WMP. Skaidri un gaiši - TIKAI mikromīkstajiem piemērota šī štelle....

Bišku samuldēts gan ir, jo Foxi arī var piespiest rādīt ar WMP plaginu, bet fakts paliek fakts....

----------


## defs

Bils būs apollo samaksajis,lai iet tikai viņa sistēma.Jā , firefox arī iet iekš win.Bet KM play neko nedeva ubuntu.

----------


## Delfins

paskaties ko raksta logos VLC un KMPlayer... Messages saucās... varedzēt kādus kodekus un kādā secībā meklē.

----------


## defs

Labi,tas tā.Man galvenokart gribējās pameģinat ar ubuntu tāpec,ka ar win media visi kanali neiet vienādi.Uz Animal planet ir pārāk mazs krāsu piesātinajums tikpat kâ melnbalts,bet uz Discoveri viss normali.Arï uz citiem normâli,bet es citus nemaz neskatos.

----------

